# Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?



## carpi (20. November 2005)

Hi
Ich fange grade mit dem Sport an und hab schon gleich mal 2 fragen!

1. Welche fliegen(Insekten) kommen zu welcher Jahreszeit an welchen gewässern vor? Ich weiss das ist unterschiedlich aber es gibt bestimtm nen Grundsatz..welche Insekten im Sommer shlüpfen bzw. Frühjahr und habt ihr vielleicht einen Link, wo man schön die einzelnen Fliegen in den jahreszeiten etc. bebildert dargestellt findet??

und 2. Wie bau ich mein Vorfach.. muss ich mir ein vorgefertigtes Kaufen .. und dann entsprechen sinkend oder schwimmend? oder reicht auch ein Stück mono schnur? und wie dick sollte die dann sein?

danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Hallo Carpi
die Insektenfrage ist wohl mit einem Satz nicht zu beantworten. Terristrische Insekten und Adults sind wohl eher was für die Sommerzeit. Larven von Steinfliegen, Köcherfliegen oder Libellen findet man das ganze Jahr über am Grund. Kommt allerdings auch auf das Gewässer an.

Vorfächer kann man fertig verjüngt kaufen oder selber eines knoten. Ich knüpfe mein Vorfach lieber selber und zwar aus 50 cm 50er, 50 cm 40er, 50 cm 30er und 50 cm Tippet (eigendliches Vorfach) zwischen 10 und 20er je nach zu erwartender Fischart und Gewässer. Wirklich schwimmende Vorfächer gibt es wohl kaum. Die Einsatztiefe richtet sich bei Floatingschnüren (das ist die Regel) nach der angeknoteten Fliege. Eine Nympfe sinkt schneller oder langsamer zum Grund, die Trockenfliege liegt auf der Wasseroberfläche und die Naßfliege macht irgendwas dazwischen. Dies hängt natürlich von der Ströhmungsgeschwindigkeit und der Tiefe des zu befischenden Gewässers ab.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen? Ansonsten frage mich gerne


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Hallo Carpi,
willkommen bei den Flifi´s. Kann mich Bondex nur anschliessen. Mit ein paar Sätzen ist das nicht erklärt und hängt auch sehr vom Gewässer ab. Erzähl doch mal was von Deinem bevorzugten Gewässer. 

Meine derzeit bevorzugten Fliegen sind Nymphen, ähnlich der Hasenohrnymphe oder der Goldkopfnymphe in unterschiedlichen Farben (meist Braun, Oliv, Schwarz). An den wenigen warmen Tagen, wenn man die Fische steigen sieht, benutze ich meistens eine olivfarbene kleine Trockenfliege. Und natürlich der Wooly Bugger in Schwarz oder Oliv.

Als Vorfächer benutze ich Polyleaders, wobei sich diese meiner Meinung nach nicht für einen Anfänger eignen. Habe vorher fertige Vorfächer benutzt und mir so einen kleinen Ring vorn angebunden. Daran kommt nochmal das eigentliche Vorfach. Wenn man ein paarmal die Fliege gewechselt hat, kann man dieses Stück kpl. austauschen. Hält sich dann auch finanziell im Rahmen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## carpi (21. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Aha danke euch!

Also erstmal.. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich an die Hauptschnur einfach ne Schlaufe machen und eine normale Monofile ca. 50cm lang in entsprechender stärke "anschlaufen"  und an diese Mono-schnur einfach die entsprechende Fliege etc.  
Ich war mit der flifi Rute noch nicht am wasser und hab erst für nächstes jahr vor, einen Kurs zu besuchen.. aber wollte vorher schon bisschen bescheid wissen! Vielleicht kennt auch jemand ne seite wo ich sehenkann, wie ich am besten diese Schlaufe an die Hauptschnur mache... ??

Zu meinen Gewässer:

1. ein relativ kleiner Bach mit Tiefen Gumpen ( cam bis zu 1.5m)und auch ziemlich flachen Zonen. HauptFischarten: Döbel, Forellen, Rotaugen 

und 2. eigentlich genauso nur etwas größer!( bis 2.5m tief)


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*



			
				carpi schrieb:
			
		

> Aha danke euch!
> 
> Also erstmal.. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich an die Hauptschnur einfach ne Schlaufe machen und eine normale Monofile ca. 50cm lang in entsprechender stärke "anschlaufen" und an diese Mono-schnur einfach die entsprechende Fliege etc.


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Was Bondex gemeint hat, ist ein kpl. Vorfach bestehend aus 0,50er 0,40er 0,30er und eigentliches Vorfach. Die Gesamtlänge des Vorfachs sollte mindestens 2,00 Meter sein. Die Abstufung braucht man, um bessere Wurfergebnisse zu erziehlen, und die Länge, damit die relativ dicke Fliegenschnur aus dem Blickfeld der Fische ist. 
Die Schlaufe an der Hauptschnur macht man mit sogenannten Loop-on-Junction. Das ist ein Geflecht an dem schon die Schlaufe dran ist. In das Geflecht wird die Hauptschnur gesteckt und das ganze mit einem Stück Silicon gesichert. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Forellenhunter hat Recht. Das ganze Vorfach inclusive Tippet hat in etwa die Länge Deiner Rute. Beim Streamern udn beim Nympfenfischen wirde es um ca ein Drittel gekörzt (obligatorisch). Dieses lange Vorfach muß so lang sein weil es sich sonst nicht richtig streckt und die Fliege dann nicht sauber präsentiert werden kann. Außerdem ist jeder Fisch sofort 100Km weg wenn er eine dicke Keulenschnur auf den Schädel gebrettert bekommt.

Das Vorfach kann man entweder einschlaufen oder mit dem Nagelknoten befestigen. Manche Fliegenfischer ziehen es auch in die geflochtene Seele der Flugschnur mit einer Nadel ein und sichern es mit etwas Sekundenkleber. Aqusure versiegelt diese Stelle dauerhaft. Mir ist das zu aufwändig ich knote nur ein Stück 50er an mit einer Schlaufe am Ende. Dort hinein schlaufe ich das restliche Vorfach. Einen Pinzenhauerringl benutze ich nie weil ich den Knoten für ein Tippet recht gut beherrsche. Mein Vorfach kann ich daher (günstige Kosten) regelmäßig erneuern, sind ja nur 2 Meter Monoschnur, wodurch gewährleistet ist daß es immer im besten Zustand ist (Haltbarkeit, Abrieb, Drall, Kringellung). Das Vorfach muß sich glatt ausstrecken lassen ohne an der Oberfläche zu kringeln weil der Fisch von unten das so entstehende Verzeichnungsmuster deutlich besser sehen kann als die eigendliche Monoschnur, welche die Oberfläche (Oberflächenspannung) so einbeult, daß es zu den unerwünschten Lichtbrechungen führt.


----------



## spin-paule (21. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Hallo Carpi,

Eine Möglichkeit der Unterteilung des Vorfaches bei einer 9´ - AFTMA6-Rute ist nach Hans Steinfort:

125cm > 0,50er,
dann je 15cm > 0,45 0,40 0,35 0,30 0,25er
und dann das eigendliche Vorfach: ca. 70cm > 0,18 - 0,20er
Summe = 2,70m 

Habe zwar wenig, aber gute Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination.

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Also ich kaufe mir lieber zu Jahresanfang ein paar Päckchen fertige vergüngte Vorfächer (ca. 3€ das Stück) .Ist die Vorfachspitze zu kurz knote ich halt per Pitzenbauer Ringerl ne 60 cm lange neue Spitze an . hatte so noch nie Probleme , und ich find diese Vorfächer unauffälliger als die selbstgeknoteten .






außerdem bin ich zu faul die selbst zu knoten |uhoh:


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem bin ich zu faul die selbst zu knoten |uhoh:


 
:m :m :m 
geht mir auch so. 
Deswegen hab ich die Poly Leaders von Scierra dran. Haben am Ende ein Stück Mono an dem ich ein Ringerl angebunden habe, und da kommen dann noch ca. 150cm einfaches Vorfach (FC) dran. Lässt sich gut werfen und ist einfach zu montieren.
Grüße
FH


----------



## sandroca (22. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Hallo Carpi,

eine kurze Einführung zu dem Thema Fliegenfischen findest Du hier:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/ueber_d.htm

Im Fliegenfischer Forum gibt es noch viele andere nützliche Sektionen u.a. über Fliegen.

Gruss,
Sandro


----------



## carpi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Aha danke

Also nochmal.. weil mich diese Fachbegriffe verwirren...

zuerstn Loop on...dings verbinderschlaufe dran... dann 50er schnur bisschen über 1m... dann ca. 20 cm 30er oder so und dann 70cm normales Vorfach!?!? dann fliege und später fisch?


Ist das so richtig.. kann ich mich so fürs erste mal ans wasser begeben?? und schonmal vor diesem kurs bisschen rumprobieren??

Oder gibts noch was  sehr wichtiges? oder andere Tips von euch??


Danke für die Hilfe!!


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Also: Als erstes machst Du das Backing auf die Rolle, am Anfang reichen da 50 Meter Mono, später kannst Du dir richtiges Backing kaufen. Dann verbindets Du das Backing mit dem richtigen Ende der Flugschnur (bei WF-Schnur, bei DT ist es egal, bezeichnung muss auf der Spule der Flugschnur stehen), dazu benutze ich den Uni-Knoten. Zu beachten, dass die Schnur von unten auf die Rolle läuft. Dann machst Du am anderen Ende der Flugschnur eine Schlaufe. Entweder mit diesem Loop-on-Junction (ist glaub ich am einfachsten). Man kann auch mit Aceton (Nagellackentferner) am Ende der Schnur den"Mantel" der Flugschnur ablösen, und dann mit der Seele der Schnur eine Schlaufe binden. Würd ich an Deiner Stelle aber die Finger von lassen. 
Diese Schlaufe macht man einmal, und hat dann eigentlich Ruhe. Jetzt kann man die Vorfächer einfach nur einschlaufen.
Vorfächer:
Wenn Du einfach nur mal so üben willst, würd ich ein 1m langes Stück 0,40er Mono nehmen, eine Schlaufe knoten. An das andere Ende mittels Blut-Knoten ein ca 70cm langes 0,25er oder 0,30er Mono anknoten. So könntest Du zumindest mal das Werfen üben. 
Wenn Du dazu auch noch Fische fangen willst, könntest Du an das untere Ende des Vorfachs direkt nochmal ein 50 cm langes Stück 0,16er-0,20er anknoten, und daran die Fliege. 
Da ja jedesmal beim Fliegenwechsel Vorfachschnur kürzer wird, kann man, in diesem Fall, zwischen die 0,25er und die 0,20er noch einen Pitzbauer-Ringerl einknoten, da kann man relativ einfach das letzte Stück Vorfach austauschen.
Besser ist natürlich, das Vorfach noch mehr abzustufen. Wie vorher von Spin-paule angesprochen 
125cm > 0,50er,
dann je 15cm > 0,45 0,40 0,35 0,30 0,25er
und dann das eigendliche Vorfach: ca. 70cm > 0,18 - 0,20er
Summe = 2,70m 
Ist halt ne ziemliche Knoterei.
Oder man kauft sich fertige Vorfächer, kosten so um die 2,70 Teuros. Da gibt es dann schwimmende, sinkende und viele mögliche Bereiche dazwischen. 

Ach ja. Wenn Du einen Wurfkurs machen willst, würde ich das probieren vorher lassen. Fehler haben sich schnell eingeschlichen. Diese dann wieder auszubessern dauert länger, als wenn Du es gleich richtig lernst. 
Hoffe hab geholfen
Grüße
FH


----------



## carpi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Hi
Oki also hab ich mit den montagen alles richtig verstanden!
Danke dass irh so geduldig wart.. aber ich hab auch einfach keine gute Seite gefunden, wo sowas gut erklärt war!

Ich denke ich warte auch mit dem Fischen bis nächstes Frühjahr und bastel mit schonmal paar Vorfacher!

Aber eine letzte Frage noch und zwar wie transportiert ihr die Vorfächer ans wasser? wenn ich die einwickel dann kringeln die sich doch später zu stark.. hab jez irgendwo gelesen das das für die fische net so toll aussieht.. wie macht ihr das so??

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Einwickeln und fertig .
Das kringeln gibt sich nach ein paar würfen .
Im Notfall ein paar mal ordentlich fest  durch ein Stück Stoff ziehen danach ist das Vorfach auch wieder gerade .


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Einwickeln und fertig .
> Das kringeln gibt sich nach ein paar würfen .
> Im Notfall ein paar mal ordentlich fest durch ein Stück Stoff ziehen danach ist das Vorfach auch wieder gerade .


Kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

hmmm eigentlich sollte es heißen ein paar mal ordentlich fest   *g*


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Habs im Zitat auch geändert.#6 
Grüße
FH


----------



## carpi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Gut.. danke für eure Hilfe udn Gedult!

Wie gesagt.. ich hab nichts richtiges gefunden, wo ich das anchlesen konnte und nächstes jahr nach dem fliegenkurs werde ich einfac mal anfangen bisschen mit den fliegen zu probieren!


Und noch ne Frage.... wie teuer sind solche pol-Brillen? und wo bekommt man die günstig her??


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Ist wie mit allen. Fängt bei ca. 20 EURO an und hört bei ...auf.Ich hab eine günstige, für ca. 20 EURO hier gekauft. Hab allerdings keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit teuereren Brillen. 
Für mich reicht die vollkommen aus, zumal ich einen Hang dazu habe, solche Sachen schnell zu verlieren oder mich im Auto draufzusetzen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Würd dir die hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/MAD-MARLIN-Polar...ryZ14357QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
oder eine andere von mad marlin empfehlen ...
Die sind echt top ! 
Und gibts bei ebay mit etwas glück schon für etwas mehr als 20 €
Hatte vorher schon 2 andere die beide etwas günstiger waren (beide ca. 15 €) und die waren nix anderes als bessere Sonnenbrillen ... Würd dir also von diesen ganz billigen brillen abraten !


----------



## salmohunter (24. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Bezüglich der Brille kann ich mich der Empfehlung von Kochtoppangler nur anschließen ....die Mad Marlin ist die beste Brille ich ich bisher hatte ...und ich hatte schon viele


----------



## carpi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Fliege zu welcher jahreszeit?*

Okee.. nochmal danke an alle #6 

Denke das ist ne super Angelart! also bis dann!


----------

